# possible queen cells, can I start a split



## blurr95 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi all. I think one of my hives was getting ready to swarm, and I put a second deep on today. When checking the hive I think I saw some queen cells. See pic








I have hive bodies, with some drawn frames, that I could start a new colony with, can I use this frame to start a new colony, and if I do, how do I do it. Please help.

Thanks Jason.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Did you see a larva and jelly in that cell? I would really like to see a close up of that cell. The edges look rough to me not smooth But The pic is not quite clear enough. if the edges are rough that is an indicator that the queen has already emerged. Being where the cell is in the middle of the frame which is quite often indicative of a supersedure where a cell is drown around a larva rather than a swarm cell which a cup is created and the queen lays in it. Solidly approaching the mid summer dearth I would not think the bees are designing a swarm. but one never knows for sure. 

Before deicing weather to split I would confirm that there is a laying queen within the hive. If a supersedure is underway you may need all the bees the hive has by the time all is said and done.

If this is truly a swarm situation the best prevention is to find the queen, remove her to a nuc along with a frame of mature capped/emerging brood a frame of pollen and honey and frame of empty comb or mostly empty all frames with the attached bees. If you are not going to move this split to another apiary a second frame of Aged /emerging brood is helpful as you will loose most of the foragers to the parent hive. This must be done before the queen cells are capped. What you have done is make the parent hive think they have swarmed. 
Now go through the hive and remove all but two or three of the best looking Q-cells. You will need to feed the split most likely until they are strong enough to overwinter in a 5 over 5 nuc. Best of luck.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

blurr95 said:


> Hi all. I think one of my hives was getting ready to swarm, Please help.
> (edit)
> Thanks Jason.


G'day.
If you would put up some pix of other normal to you brood frames it may be more clear this colony has already swarmed, and some time ago.
Your not mentioning a queen sighting, was there one?
A sighting, and new eggs?

Cheers.

Bill


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

first thing I wonder is where's al the bees?
if the population is low like that..NO Do not split.
maybe they swarmed and what's left is the new queen cups with larvae maybee?
can't tell you not enough data from you. 
weak op thread


----------



## blurr95 (Mar 18, 2016)

I guess I was vague with what I gave you, sorry about that. I was in a bit of a hurry. I did see the queen in the hive. There are a ton of bees in the hive as well, it's looking to me like a very strong hive, but this is only my second year, and I had to start over again this year, so really still a first year. I added a second deep because the front of the hive was covered with bees and it's fairly well packed inside. It looks to me like all the frames are mostly full. I gently brushed the bees off of that frame so I could get a picture of it. I did see new eggs and larva. I don't think they had swarmed yet. I had one hive die out allready as the queen was dead on arrival and it took to long to get a replacement, partially my fault and partially the post offices. So I have an extra hive I could make a split into if I can, if not that's fine. Let me know if you need any more info. I know this seems like an stupid thing to be asking, but sometimes for me, there is to much information and ways of doing things that I get easily confused. I am still trying to find a local beekeeper that can help me, but until then I am kind of on my own.

Thank you so much for your help and replies, Jason

Forgot to add that these were 3 new packages that I got in the beginning of June. And like I said before 1 of them did not make it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

If you have a strong hive a split is an option, if your desire is to build hive numbers this year. If you add a super you will probably see some surplus this fall. A strong hive can be split any time within reason, You are approaching the mid summer dearth. So feeding a split will be necessary. If you truly wish for a successful split I would simply do the split with a bred queen it will help with pre winter growth.


----------



## blurr95 (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't mind if I can get a split from this, If I could that would be alright. If I just let the hive be, is there anything I need to look out for or be worried about.

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Keep ample room within the hive, I am not saying too much as the bees must be able to defend it, As Stated earlier you are headed into a dearth or at least a significant slow down in nectar flow. so the chance of back filling is negligible. some bees build queen cups almost constantly. So as long as you do not see eggs or royal jelly in them they are of little concern. Follow your regular inspection procedures looking for evidence of queen, growth and any possibility of disease. Other than that it appears you are doing a fine Job! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## blurr95 (Mar 18, 2016)

Can do, thanks so much.

Jason


----------

